# First game you ever completed



## Twiggy_Star (Jun 5, 2019)

What was the first game you have ever completed?

When I was like 6 or 7 years old I had completed a kid's game called littlest pet shop beach friends over and over again
But for real video games with actual challenges was possibly legend of Zelda ocarina of time 3D
But before that I have triggered the credits in mariokart Wii (if you are reading this i promise I am trying my best) but I think that was just becouse somone unlocked the final cup and after that I had raced those tracks a few times.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 5, 2019)

First game I ever completed was Pokemon Diamond back when I was around 10 years old.  I played games before then on the PlayStation 1 and such, but never really beat them myself.  I just remember Cynthia, the champion, being really tough because I still had no idea how some mechanics and stuff works in Pokemon.  It took dozens of tries, but one day when the day was winding down, I managed to beat her with only my Infernape left in the red and all five of my other Pokemon fainted.  Her Garchomp was the last one to go down thanks to Infernape’s Blaze ability that powered up its moves.  Since then I’ve played every main series game and progressively got better and better at the games.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 5, 2019)

I'm pretty sure the first video game I ever completed was Spongebob Revenge of the Flying Dutchman on the PS2. I was probably around... Idk 6-7 years old? It was a long time ago.

It had a good amount of challenge, but the most satisfying completion was when I beat Super Mario 64 and I was about 12 years old. Took me about an hour to beat the final boss but when I did it was so nice. I've yet to 100% the game though rip


----------



## Psydye (Jun 5, 2019)

It may have been the original Sonic the Hedgehog for the Genesis. Not sure though.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jun 5, 2019)

Super Mario 64. I beat it when I was around 8. My bro (6 years older) and sis (10 years older) couldn't even beat it for some reason lol. They kept copying my save file at different levels so they can bypass levels and skip ahead with their progression. They never managed to finish the game though lol.

This is the first game I remember beating but I might've beat some educational kids games on the computer before this. I just don't remember them anymore.


----------



## Liability (Jun 6, 2019)

i believe mine was Dynasty Warriors 4? if that even counts. if not, then Nicktoons Unite! for PS2


----------



## ForeverGaming (Jun 6, 2019)

I’ve probably completed a game before this but the earliest I can remember is the Mario kart for Wii (getting all of the naps & finishing all the CC levels). I also just finished Overcooked with my friend a few days ago.


----------



## Tao (Jun 6, 2019)

It was such a long time ago so I'm really not sure, but it was probably either Super Mario World, Super Mario 64 or Pokemon Red.

I'm leaning towards Pokemon Red since in retrospect they're really easy games and since it was during the mass Pokemon hype I would have kept enough interest to struggle through anything remotely difficult.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Jun 6, 2019)

Gawd this is going way back. It has to be either Mortal Kombat 2 on the genesis or Super Castlevania 4 on the snes with the help of my older siblings at the time.


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 6, 2019)

I thiiiiink it was Pok?mon sapphire. I know I played super mario games all the time but I remember I never finished any of those lmao, too hard for my little self.


----------



## peppy villager (Jun 6, 2019)

I think maybe Mario brothers for ds?


----------



## Maiana (Jun 6, 2019)

Sonic Riders. My cousin and I loved playing that game together and all we did was play the missions half the time. It was super fun~


----------



## Bizhiins (Jun 6, 2019)

The first game I ever fully completed, and completed all the extra quests, was Pokemon sapphire! I loved that game so much, I played it for hours every day, I not only beat the elite 4 and champion, but I unlocked all the rare Pok?mon like regice, registeel, regirock and rayquaza. I leveled up all my Pok?mon in the Pok?mon contests too. I did everything that was possible in that game. And I loved it when they came out with the new 3DS remake because it was like going back to my favorite childhood game with a new perspective!


----------



## Cress (Jun 7, 2019)

The original Mario Galaxy! Although it might've been some GBA Hot Wheels game, I played those games a ton but they didn't save so you had to use passwords to save your progress. Buuuut I never wrote down the passwords so I always just started from the beginning whenever I turned the game on. With how much I played them, I might've gotten to the end of one of them at least once, but I can't remember.


----------



## Burumun (Jun 7, 2019)

I feel like it was Pok?mon Pearl, but it might have been something else. At the very least, it's the first Pok?mon game where I beat the Elite Four.


----------



## cakiepop (Jun 7, 2019)

The first game that I beat was also a littlest pet shop game! And my "real" game was the mario game for the Wii I believe.


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 11, 2019)

Must've been The Legend of Zelda on the NES. A lot of games back then were pretty short and would just loop when you beat them so I'm going with Zelda since that's the earliest game I remember having a proper ending.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 11, 2019)

Ah I remember now! It was Alex Kidd and the Lost Stars for the Sega Master System. I swear that game is like a bad acid trip lol!


----------



## salty- (Jun 11, 2019)

I'm not entirely sure! I think it was either sonic riders on the original xbox, or maybe destroy all humans 2, not a game I should of been playing as a lil kid tho haha.


----------



## Sweetley (Aug 14, 2019)

Super Mario Galaxy for the Wii. Back then when I got the game, I felt immediately in love with it. I 
played it everyday, completed every level and one day I had 100%. I must admit it was even more 
enjoyable when I finally unlocked Luigi, since I like him more than Mario, especially because he can
jump higher.

Otherwise, I can't remember if I completed another game before SMG. Maybe almost, like only the 
story and some of the epilogue but not 100%.


----------



## Rusolando-Kun (Aug 15, 2019)

I think, it was Mass Effect 2. 
I played it over and over just to see how all of the different choices would play out. Pretty sure I finished that game 20 times (maybe a bit less).


----------



## 2kimi2furious (Aug 17, 2019)

I'm going to be showing my age here, but the first video game I ever finished was The Berenstain Bears Camping Adventure on the Sega Genesis  when I was like 6 or 7 in the 1990s. I AM VERY OLD.


----------



## CambriaSpeedRacer (Aug 17, 2019)

I think it was Chocolatier. I so wanna play that game again...


----------



## Hat' (Aug 18, 2019)

I think it would be New Super Marios Bros on the ds!!! I loved that game so so much and it was my first one so heh!
Close second probably is Pok?mon Pearl, loved it too, and I'm really hoping for a switch remake!


----------



## SherlockLina (Aug 18, 2019)

Hhd...then pokemooooon


----------



## ali.di.magix (Aug 18, 2019)

I'm pretty sure it would have been New Super Marios Bros Wii. I spent hours and hours on that game with my friends and later my brother collecting the star coins and everything. I think it was my first mario game too, and I was mad about it haha.


----------



## Halloqueen (Aug 18, 2019)

It was years ago, so not entirely certain. I'd assume it would be something like Mortal Kombat, Street Fighter II, or Streets of Rage on the Sega Genesis since those were some of my favorites back in the day. Another possibility would be Pok?mon Red or Blue since I do remember beating those, but I'm pretty sure that I had beaten games prior to that.


----------



## Kaiaa (Aug 26, 2019)

I don?t know what the first game I ever completed was, but I do know the first game I ever 100% was Spyro Riptos Rage when I was about 10 or 11


----------



## Alyx (Sep 23, 2019)

The first video game I'd ever really 100% beaten was Trauma Center: Under the Knife 2.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Sep 23, 2019)

Yoshi's Island


----------



## Twix (Sep 23, 2019)

I believe the first game I ever 100% completed was Super Mario Sunshine!


----------



## Nooblord (Sep 28, 2019)

Super Mario Bro’s Deluxe on GBC, the first game I owned.

Well, it’s a GBC game but I beat it on my GBA, because parents. Amirite? Bought me a brand new GBA for my birthday along with a brand new GBC game, which was just a remake of one of Nintendo’s oldest console games, lol.

Hey, but I beat it, and it was one of the most proudest moments of my life.


----------



## succulents (Sep 28, 2019)

Littlest Pet Shop Beach Friends on the DS/Wii was probably the first game I finished! I was probably six at the time.


----------



## Laconic (Sep 28, 2019)

Had to of been Pok?mon Silver. I played it all the way through multiple times, and was like a toddler.


----------



## MapleCake (Sep 29, 2019)

Pokemon Emerald.
Still to this day my favorite Pokemon game!


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 29, 2019)

I'm pretty sure it was Pokemon Diamond. Think I beat it with a Uxie, Purugly, Infernape, Bibarel, Octillery and Gyarados?


----------



## hzl (Sep 29, 2019)

My Little Pony: Friendship Gardens
hahaha


----------



## Buttonsy (Oct 7, 2019)

I actually can't remember. I think it was either Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Blue Rescue Team, or MySims Kingdom. I'm almost pretty sure it was a DS game though.


----------



## moonbyu (Oct 11, 2019)

new super mario bros on the ds!


----------



## Mayor Monday (Oct 22, 2019)

Mario Kart Wii. I remember being so proud of myself. That game was probably what sparked my love for video games as a whole.


----------



## auroral (Oct 22, 2019)

Aladdin for the SNES when I was around 5 or so! But tbf, I used a cheat code to get past the lava level bc it was.... hard. So if that doesn't count, then it was Pokemon Crystal, around the age of 7. (I'd actually played Yellow first, but I never got very far, and only went back and replayed it after beating Crystal.)


----------



## Corrie (Oct 23, 2019)

It's so hard to think that far back. Probably Pokemon Sapphire. I didn't 100% it though, just beat the elite four and champion.


----------



## AutumnWillow (Nov 10, 2019)

It was a Seaworld game called Shamu's Deep Sea Adventures. Yeah. Real amazing stuff. You get to battle Poseidon at the end so that's something I guess. I had a weird obsession with that game for a while for some reason.


----------



## Squidward (Nov 10, 2019)

I think it was Pajama Sam? Loved that game


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Nov 10, 2019)

If by completed, you mean just finish the main story, then probably Pokemon Sapphire. If you mean completely 100% Midnight Club 3: Dub Edition on the PSP.


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 11, 2019)

I honestly have no clue, maybe the first Paper Mario?


----------



## Cyadide (Nov 11, 2019)

First Game i can remember that i finished completely was Crash Bandicoot: Crash of the titans, man that game was sick


----------



## Nunnafinga (Nov 12, 2019)

If I remember correctly,Advanced Dungeons & Dragons for the Intellivision console was the first video game I played all the way to the end.Of course,it was nothing like the actual book-based Dungeons & Dragons but it was still a lot of fun.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 12, 2019)

Streets of Rage 2, or Sonic the Hedgehog 1. I can't remember.


----------



## Mayor Monday (Nov 12, 2019)

Mario Kart Wii


----------



## Payvia (Feb 24, 2020)

The first game I've ever completed is probably Legend Of Zelda: Ocarina of Time. I absolutely love that game.


----------



## maple22 (Apr 23, 2020)

I loved the Littlest Pet Shop DS games, so probably either one of those or some Barbie computer game.


----------



## xara (Apr 23, 2020)

omg i remember the littlest pet shop games. i think the first ever game i completed was one of the charm girls club ds games (i was so upset that the sleepover one was a wii game only lmao)


----------



## Lovi (Apr 23, 2020)

Somehow... Pokemon Ranger.

It took everything out of lil' child me to complete that game, so many moments of horror that I'd just scratched my ds screen beyond repair, but... I completed it, before I ever bothered to complete any other game.


----------



## ~Kilza~ (May 1, 2020)

First game I beat was Banjo-Tooie, which was also the first game I owned. It took forever to actually beat (since games are hard as a kid, lol), but it definitely helped to solidify my love of video games.


----------



## Stil (May 1, 2020)

I cant remember because I was like 4 years old. 
It was either Zelda: Link to the Past or Super Mario World


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 1, 2020)

The first game that I can recall beating was Spongebob Squarepants: Revenge of the Flying Dutchman on PS2. That was probably when I was about 6-7 years old. I've gone back and played it a few times recently, and I realized now that the difficulty is really low so I'm not surprised that I beat it, but I have a lot of fond memories with that game


----------



## Rosewater (May 1, 2020)

Pretty sure it was Conker's Bad Fur Day. Totally not appropriate for a 5 year old little girl but that's what happened lmao


----------



## Le Ham (May 4, 2020)

Spyro the Dragon on the PS1. I was 7.

No idea how I did it either, based on my recent experience of the Reignited Trilogy


----------



## ForgottenT (May 4, 2020)

Either a Gameboy color, or PS1 game.
Probably Pokemon Silver, or Rayman 2 The Great Escape, or Lego Racers, or Tekken 1, or Bomberman Party.
Or one of the games on one of those gameboy color 51 games cartridges lol.
It's hard to say, it's been over two decades since then.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 4, 2020)

By using cheats: The Legendary Starfy

Legitimately: The 3 classic Spyro games. Can't remember which ones I completed first...


----------



## jelibear (May 5, 2020)

I'm SO BAD at completing games. I end up wanting to 100% everything during the first go around, and when I get stuck, that's it for me.

The first one I probably actually finished was Paper Mario and the Thousand Year Door.


----------



## Hanoumi (May 5, 2020)

The first game I ever completed was Crash Team Racing for the PS1. I spent so many hours initially on the demo disk playing the only three courses available over and over again against the terrible AI. When I finally got the proper game, I just went crazy on it. I haven't gotten the chance to play the remake. Hopefully in the future, I'll buy and complete that as well.


----------



## Meowria (May 5, 2020)

I’m not exactly sure but my gut is telling me Pokémon red. Generally I don’t complete games unless I’m 100% invested in them and I don’t remember being invested in any game before Pokémon red. Also the fact that every other game I played before that was too difficult for me(Yes even og Mario) so I never really got the chance to beat any of them.


----------



## Pixiebelle (May 5, 2020)

Hanoumi said:


> The first game I ever completed was Crash Team Racing for the PS1. I spent so many hours initially on the demo disk playing the only three courses available over and over again against the terrible AI. When I finally got the proper game, I just went crazy on it. I haven't gotten the chance to play the remake. Hopefully in the future, I'll buy and complete that as well.



CTR was my first too! I've got the remake and let's just say there's no way I'm gonna be able to do the same now (great game though!)


----------



## LuchaSloth (May 6, 2020)

Hard to say. As, I know the Sega Genesis was our family's first game system. But, I don't know what games (if any) I would have specifically completed on my own. I played a lot of co-op with my brothers...and also watched them play a lot. But, I was still young when the Genesis was "current". Also, Genesis games are pretty notorious for being difficult.

I probably have to agree with Meowria and say that it might have been Pokemon Red. I definitely got Pokemon Red as my first Gameboy game, when I got a dandelion yellow Gameboy Color for my 11th birthday. At that point, I was probably starting to appreciate actually completing games. And I was absolutely obsessed with Pokemon to begin with.


----------



## Himekaji (May 6, 2020)

Mine was the Little Mermaid game for the Sega Genesis


----------



## EmeraldJourney (Feb 15, 2021)

Twiggy_Star said:


> What was the first game you have ever completed?
> 
> When I was like 6 or 7 years old I had completed a kid's game called littlest pet shop beach friends over and over again
> But for real video games with actual challenges was possibly legend of Zelda ocarina of time 3D
> But before that I have triggered the credits in mariokart Wii (if you are reading this i promise I am trying my best) but I think that was just becouse somone unlocked the final cup and after that I had raced those tracks a few times.



My first was final fantasy X and my second was Dog's Life which was honestly awesome, I've never found anything like it.


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 15, 2021)

i think it was pokemon black, while i had played many games before that one, pokemon black was the first game i actually completed ☆


----------



## JemAC (Feb 18, 2021)

I'm not fully sure as it seems so long ago now but it was probably Pokemon Sapphire, it wasn't a 100% completion but I think it was the first game where I'd completed the main story. I played a little bit of Pokemon Red and Super Mario 64 before Sapphire but I never completed them myself, just watched my siblings do it instead, and all the other earlier games I played didn't really have a completion aim (unless we count doing all the boards/mini games in Mario Party as completing it)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 18, 2021)

The first game I completed was New Super Mario Bros. for the DS, I believe.  That was my first legitimate system and the first game I got for it.


----------



## dragonpisces69 (Feb 18, 2021)

When I was about 8, it took quite a while, but I eventually completed Pokémon Pearl on my own.


----------



## Croconaw (Feb 19, 2021)

The first game I completed was Super Mario Sunshine.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Feb 20, 2021)

I have the tendency to... leave games mid-way and never finish them, so I haven't beat too many games.

The first game I ever beat was a Wii game called The Munchables. Or... it was New Super Mario Bros. U. I can't remember. Most likely Mario since I played the heck out of it.
still working on beating an LPS game myself... since I left it when I was 10.


----------



## Cristaaaaal (Feb 23, 2021)

Probably Detective Barbie Mystery of the Carnival Caper on PC about 25 years ago


----------



## Pondo (Feb 25, 2021)

Harvest Moon: A Wonderful Life! Unfortunately, the game saved the day _before_ the “last day” before the ending kicks in, so you get to relive it every time you load that file! Hurrah! (Spoilers, I guess, but the game has been out for 17 years.)


----------



## Haru Okumura (Feb 27, 2021)

Pokemon Diamond, thanks to an overleveled Torterra and Dialga. Oh and 4 underleved party members that were used as meat shields.


----------



## Merielle (Feb 27, 2021)

Barbie in the Twelve Dancing Princesses for the PC was my first ever completed game, ahahah.  I think I replayed it a lot afterwards too, though I don't remember much of it now.


----------



## bleached (Feb 28, 2021)

I completed Spyro: Enter The Dragonfly when I was around 4 or 5?? I didn't have a sd memory card (couldn't save my progress), so I stayed up all night to complete it lmao. I also completed a few other games around that time, like Pokemon Pearl, a weird Dragon Ball game for the ds, and GTA San Andreas (why did my cousin let a toddler play gta ).


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Feb 28, 2021)

Super Mario World on the SNES.


----------



## ChocoPie22 (Mar 2, 2021)

I can't really remember if I completed any of the Wii games, but the earliest game I do remember completing is Life is Strange


----------



## TemalRustic (Mar 17, 2021)

Twiggy_Star said:


> What was the first game you have ever completed?
> 
> When I was like 6 or 7 years old I had completed a kid's game called littlest pet shop beach friends over and over again
> But for real video games with actual challenges was possibly legend of Zelda ocarina of time 3D
> But before that I have triggered the credits in mariokart Wii (if you are reading this i promise I am trying my best) but I think that was just becouse somone unlocked the final cup and after that I had raced those tracks a few times.



Pokemon Yellow and Zelda Ocarina of time, I completed them both on the same day but yellow came first. I love both and still play on the original consoles to this day!


----------



## Hype (Mar 17, 2021)

Jak and daxter the precursor legacy


----------



## Blueskyy (Mar 22, 2021)

I was going to say the first game I ever completed was Paper Mario, but that actually isn't true. When I was really young, I owned a PC game called Mr. Potato Head saves Veggie Valley. You had to travel down a linear path from his home to the fair and do a bunch of tasks to bring a rain cloud to the valley to water all of the vegetables. I played it probably a hundred times. My options were limited in the mid 90s so I played that and Highlights a lot lmao.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Mar 23, 2021)

Umm... I really don't know. Maybe Super Mario World?


----------



## Wiimfiuser (Mar 25, 2021)

I think... Sonic Rush? I mean the story is really the only thing to 100%... so...


----------



## BlueOceana (Mar 27, 2021)

The first game that I ever completed on my own was one of the Bratz games for the games for the Nintendo Gameube when I was a little kid.


----------



## Matt0106 (Mar 27, 2021)

I think it was Pokemon Diamond or Pokemon Platinum. I was a Pokemon fanatic as a kid so those are really the only two options it could've been.


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 28, 2021)

Littlest Pet Shop: Garden for the DS was my first game I ever finished iirc. It had gotten to a point where there were no more areas to unlock and that basically qualifies as finished lol. I _guess _you could also include Kirby Super star ultra: spring breeze but that’s technically a mini game and i wouldn’t count it since completing that game would be finishing every game within the game which was too hard for my 8 year old self lol


----------



## Sid (Mar 29, 2021)

It was probably Super Street Fighter or Mortal Kombat 2 on SNES.


----------



## 0ni (Mar 29, 2021)

It was either Zelda Ocarina of Time, or Final Fantasy 7

They were my brother's copies of the game, and it's their fault I still have a gaming addiction.

I still go back and visit these games for replays every so often. When Zelda OoT came out on 3DS I was so EXCITED - being able to play it on-the-go on a little hand held machine was the dream. I still haven't tried the FF7 remake, but I've had people tell me to get on it lol. I'm just worried it won't stand up well against my nostalgia goggles view of the original, especially since i'm not such a big FF fan anymore (didn't really enjoy FFXV, and although I enjoyed FF13 a fair bit, in my opinion it didn't stand the test of time compared to older titles in the franchise).


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 29, 2021)

star wars shadows of the empire, no clue how i did it at 5 because its stupidly hard lol, its a early 3d game and movement is basically your worst enemy, you literally drift sideways in air from jumping lol







also the sewer boss was kinda terrifying as a little kid, doesnt help that you can barely see it underwater


----------



## Neb (Apr 3, 2021)

I believe it was Mario & Luigi: Bowser’s Inside Story in 2011. Not sure if it counts though since I used cheat codes.


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 4, 2021)

I don't actually know since I was introduced to games at such an early age I don't remember a time I wasn't playing them. Probably Super Mario Bros if I had to guess.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Apr 9, 2021)

I think the first game I ever beat was Pokemon Fire Red when I was like 9 or 10. I remember I had under leveled pokemon except for a level 89 charizard, and my strategy was to spend all my money on revives and full restores lmao. Other than pokemon I remember beating Kirby and the Amazing Mirrors when I was 12 or 13 I think. I was super proud of myself because that game was so hard!


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Apr 11, 2021)

Crash Bandicoot Warped on the PlayStation when I was a kid. I really enjoyed that game. I think that was the first one. I didn't get the gold ankhs and one of the diamonds from each level I didn't get. Got the other stuff and finished the story.
If it wasn't that, then it would have been Rampage World Tour on the PlayStation with a friend.


----------



## vanivon (Apr 12, 2021)

Pokemon Ruby when i was like... six? it was both the first game i owned on my own (anything else i'd ever played was loaned to me by my older sister) _and _the first game i ever beat. i'm super fond of Hoenn to this day and always pick Ruby for both gens 3 and 6 because of it :')


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade (Apr 15, 2021)

In all truth? I never really "finished" my first full game as a kid as I remember having friends and family help me get through most games lol. I think the first one though was LoZ:OOT.


----------



## Autumn247 (Apr 23, 2021)

Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time on the Nintendo 64 as a kid


----------



## Alexander97 (Apr 27, 2021)

The first ever game I ever fully completed would be Mario party 7. I remember grinding out the points in order to collect all the souvenirs from the shop as well as all the characters. I even played each mode once fully as an added challenge to boot. Fun game to complete with lots of fun ideas, especially with the mic!


----------



## meggiewes (Apr 28, 2021)

It was a Beauty and the Beast game for the PC. At least, that is the one I remember. I was about 6 or so. 

But my Dad was a very early adopter of computers. He built one for the house and programed a game for me to click a button when a light came out on the screen. According to him I used to play that on his lap when I was around 2. So, that could be considered "beating" a game since I could actually do it!


----------



## trashpedia (Apr 28, 2021)

I don't remember, but from the earliest I could remember is "Mario vs. Donkey Kong: Minis March Again!"


----------



## Snap Crackle Pop (Apr 28, 2021)

The first game I beat was Super Mario 64, I needed some help from my mom but I did a lot of it myself.


----------



## buny (Apr 28, 2021)

i think Pokemon Ruby was the first game i ever completed


----------



## Dunquixote (May 6, 2021)

I believe it may have been either the original Pokemon red on the gameboy (without a guide book) or Paper Mario. I can’t believe I beat Pokemon red without a guide book; later on I became so heavily dependent on those and the pokedex books.


----------



## Romaki (May 19, 2021)

Earliest game I remember beating is Over the Hedge lol.


----------

